# Abschlusswiderstand Profibus



## THWA87 (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hab einen Slave der einen Abschlusswiderstand im Gerät verbaut hat, er wird über einen Stecker aktiviert bzw ohne Stecker ist er deaktiviert.

Die Widerstände sind 390 - 150 - 390 OHM ... Eigentlich ist es ja 390 - 220 - 390 OHM. Der Hersteller behauptet das das früher beim Profibus normal war. Ist das Wirklich so das die Werte vom Abschlusswiderstand mal geändert wurden und wenn ja Warum?

Besten Dank und frohes FEST

THWA


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass es an den Kabeltypen liegt. Es gibt Profibus Kabeltyp A und Kabeltyp B. Aktuell ist der Kabeltyp A.
Leitungen von Kabeltyp B haben einen anderen Wellenwiderstand, und benötigen demnach auch einen anderen Abschlusswiderstand.

Ich denke mal es hängt damit zusammen, dass Profibus mit bis zu 12 Mbit/s erst später hinzugekommen ist, und für diese höhere Übertragungsrate andere Leitungen notwendig wurden.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2015)

Die 150 Ohm findest bei älteren Geräten oder Steckern noch öfter.
Bei großen Leitungslängen solltest du anstelle dieser Widerstände einfach aktive Terminatoren verwenden.
Bei kürzeren Leitungen funktionieren die 150 Ohm erfahrungsgemäß problemlos.
Im Zweifelsfall den Bus mit einem Bustester checken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## THWA87 (18 Dezember 2015)

Und wie verändert sich das signal dadurch?

Besten Dank


----------



## knarf (18 Dezember 2015)

Hallo THWA87,
wenn man eine Leitung nicht mit ihrem Wellenwiderstand abschließt, kommt es an deren Ende zu Reflexionen des Signals. Dieses zurückgeworfene Signal überlagert sich mit dem hingehenden Signal.
Bei diesen Interferenzen kann es zu Auslöschungen des Signals kommen (Wellenberg trifft auf Wellental). Dies führt dann zu Signalverlaufsänderungen und Busstörungen. Um dies zu vermeiden, muß das Busende mit dem Wellenwiderstand der Leitung abgeschlossen werden. Außerdem wird bei Abschluß der Leitung mit dem Wellenwiderstand eine Widerstandsanpassung erreicht, womit die maximal mögliche Leistung zum Busteilnehmer übertragbar ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## THWA87 (18 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Frank, das ist mir so bekannt. Mich interessiert was machen die Spannungen und die Ströme genau. Wie verhält sich die Idlespannung etc.

Besten Dank

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Dezember 2015)

Die Ruhespannung kannst du dir ausrechnen.
5V an 390+150+390 Ohm.
5V minus Abfall an 390 Ohm ist Ruhespannung an B, 0V plus Abfall an 390 Ohm ist Ruhespannung an A.


----------



## THWA87 (18 Dezember 2015)

Ah, und 5V - (Ruhespannung A + Ruhespannung B) = Idlespannung.

Also ca. 0,8V statt 1,1V Das erklärt mir dann einiges.

Besten Dank

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------

